# 42mm vs 6.5wrist



## engmuism

Hi all,planning to buy the 42mm auto type b but my wrist size is only 6.5inch. Will it be too big for my wrist? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Uwe W.

engmuism said:


> Hi all,planning to buy the 42mm auto type b but my wrist size is only 6.5inch. Will it be too big for my wrist? Any advice will be appreciated.


Hi and welcome to the Laco forum. I'd suggesting learning how to use the forum's search tools as I know you'll find an answer to your question. I'm pretty sure that someone with your wrist size recently posted a photo wearing a 42 mm. However, I'd have to search to find it. Of course you should learn to do that on your own; in the meantime you might also get an answer from someone who shares your wrist size. Good luck.

Alright, I'm back. I had a little time so I did a quick search for you. Here's a shot of a 42 mm Laco on a 6.5 inch wrist. The answer to your question is a rather personal one. It all depends on what you're comfortable with. If you like big, oversized watches, I think you'll be happy with the 42 mm. What size watches do you wear now?


----------



## engmuism

Will order one now! Thks


----------



## DannyStyle

engmuism said:


> Will order one now! Thks


As someone with a 6.75 inch wrist, please take the time to post some photos when you get the watch!

Danny


----------



## engmuism

DannyStyle said:


> As someone with a 6.75 inch wrist, please take the time to post some photos when you get the watch!
> 
> Danny


hi the watch will be delivered to me on Thursday ( fedex website) . Will take and update some wrist pictures once available!


----------



## engmuism

some pictures taken with my hp

























i like it very much! no problem on my 6.5 " wrist!


----------



## engmuism

from online ordering to shipment to the product quality, everything is perfect.

well the only "sad" thing is that the watch did not come with a free strap which they do give in the past?

Also the shipping fee is a bit steep hmm...but you get to receive the watch in a short period..


----------



## Uwe W.

engmuism said:


> i like it very much! no problem on my 6.5 " wrist!


Looks perfect to me, congratulations. The height of the watch looks really good on your wrist; it looks like you're really wearing a navigation tool.


----------



## DannyStyle

Mate!

Thank you for posting the pics, they look fantastic - great watch!

Do the lugs protude past the edge of your wrist? Was a bit hard to see.

Cemented my decision to grab one!

Danny


----------



## cmoy

6.25" wrist here with the same watch. Lugs do not protrude past the edge of my wrist.


----------



## Chris Hughes

engmuism said:


> Hi all,planning to buy the 42mm auto type b but my wrist size is only 6.5inch. Will it be too big for my wrist? Any advice will be appreciated.


Truth is, if you have to ask it's probably too big.

My wrist is 6.5. My primary daily wear is a Planet Ocean XL at 45.5mm and I just bought an Archimede Pilot XL at 45mm. Too big? Not for me.

Confidence. It's just as important as measurement.


----------



## engmuism

another wrist shot....


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Looks very sharp to me. Nice choice.

RS


----------



## Janne

Looks good. Big - yes, but as Uwe said, it looks like a Navigation Tool!


----------



## StufflerMike

Should work, even on a 6.25 !


----------



## GuyinATX

Wayyyy too big


----------



## StufflerMike

GuyinATX said:


> Wayyyy too big


Hopefully OP reads your advice and acts accordingly. But I have my doubts, OP's last post was in 2016. Thanks for reviving an almost 10 yrs old thread.


----------



## BundyBear

StufflerMike said:


> Hopefully OP reads your advice and acts accordingly. But I have my doubts, OP's last post was in 2016. Thanks for reviving an almost 10 yrs old thread.


Like most people, he didn't read the thread and didn't see that the OP actually bought the watch - post #6.


----------



## srmdalt

I love revived posts! Never quite understood why it bugs some people so much. I have a 6.5” wrist, and like big watches, but not so much for fleigers, because they wear bigger then conventional divers. To me that looks too big - whereas I am fine with, for example, a Turtle, which is what 45mm?


----------



## BundyBear

srmdalt said:


> I love revived posts! Never quite understood why it bugs some people so much. I have a 6.5" wrist, and like big watches, but not so much for fleigers, because they wear bigger then conventional divers. To me that looks too big - whereas I am fine with, for example, a Turtle, which is what 45mm?


To be honest, I am not bothered if a member revives an old post by posting something that progresses the discussion or adds knowledge to the forum.

Mike and me responded to the single post member, a new sign up (post #16) who posted a one liner saying the watch was too big and hadn't even read the whole thread which wasn't long to begin with. That, I have a problem with.

Believe me, he will start speed posting in about 3 months time and start selling on the sales section. Them and scammers. Yeah&#8230; Annoys me.


----------



## Hydroconquest

IMO it’s fine . Wrist pics make big watches look bad most of the time


----------



## JeepGuy

I have a similar sized wrist and wear the 42 and love it. It works with the aviator style.


----------



## Mustang1972

In 2011 large watches where a lot more common so would been classed more acceptable by a lot more people. Trends have started to come a little smaller again now.
Either way people should just wear what comfortable and happy with.


----------



## Wario406

I would suggest that you look at the lug to lug dimensions on watches in addition to case width. I’ve owned a number of Seiko‘s with a large case size yet a small lug-2-lug width that wear much smaller than they would seem based on just the case dimension.


----------



## BundyBear

Wario406 said:


> I would suggest that you look at the lug to lug dimensions on watches in addition to case width. I’ve owned a number of Seiko‘s with a large case size yet a small lug-2-lug width that wear much smaller than they would seem based on just the case dimension.


The original poster isn’t going to get your advice because this is a very old thread and he hasn’t logged on for over six years.


----------



## isthar

My 2 cents - I consider my max 41mm at a similar wrist size. I love 39mm. OTOH 40/41 works on some watches, where they 'look smaller' (color choices, light vs dark, etc.)


----------



## hotshoe32

In general, 42mm is the high limit for my 6.5" wrist. It really comes down to lug to lug (<50mm ideal) more so than the diameter. A 42 pilot is going to have a lot more wrist presence than say a diver just due to the amount of face there is, whether you like it is most important.


----------



## srmdalt

BundyBear said:


> To be honest, I am not bothered if a member revives an old post by posting something that progresses the discussion or adds knowledge to the forum.
> 
> Mike and me responded to the single post member, a new sign up (post #16) who posted a one liner saying the watch was too big and hadn't even read the whole thread which wasn't long to begin with. That, I have a problem with.
> 
> Believe me, he will start speed posting in about 3 months time and start selling on the sales section. Them and scammers. Yeah&#8230; Annoys me.


I see the concern, but it seems like there are no other posts from this person, and no sales post (am I missing it)? So it seems like intimidation of some random poster just because (like myself) maybe they are a touch unsophisticated in their posting-fu. I apologize if I am missing something, I am just not seeing the evidence if a scam or hijacking sales tactic (and, btw, I agree, that watch is way too big now, and was in 2011, trend or not - for some people’s taste, or a small wrist - just to stay on topic, lol).


----------



## StufflerMike

srmdalt said:


> I see the concern, but it seems like there are no other posts from this person, and no sales post (am I missing it)? So it seems like intimidation of some random poster just because (like myself) maybe they are a touch unsophisticated in their posting-fu. I apologize if I am missing something, I am just not seeing the evidence if a scam or hijacking sales tactic (and, btw, I agree, that watch is way too big now, and was in 2011, trend or not - for some people’s taste, or a small wrist - just to stay on topic, lol).


2 posts, one here (7 mo ago), the other Alpina related (2 mo ago).


----------



## Wario406

engmuism said:


> some pictures taken with my hp
> 
> View attachment 558904
> 
> 
> View attachment 558905
> 
> 
> View attachment 558906
> 
> 
> i like it very much! no problem on my 6.5 " wrist!


I have a pretty big wrist (+7.75”) and my Achen 42 looks like a dinner plate on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke Morales

It's actually rather interesting to see how tastes have changed. 

7.5" wrist and I think the 39 mil is perfect:


----------



## mamba

IMHO for 6.5” wrist maybe 39 model would be better option. I have almost 7.5” wrist and enjoying my Laco Aachen and Augsburg both in 42.
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calgary Jim

BundyBear said:


> The original poster isn’t going to get your advice because this is a very old thread and he hasn’t logged on for over six years.


I find these old conversations can still be of interest.


----------



## BundyBear

Calgary Jim said:


> I find these old conversations can still be of interest.


Of course. I was pointing out to the poster that the Original Poster hasn't been back for over 6 years so his advice wasn't going to be heard by the person who posted the question.


----------



## Calgary Jim

BundyBear said:


> Of course. I was pointing out to the poster that the Original Poster hasn't been back for over 6 years so his advice wasn't going to be heard by the person who posted the question.


Fair enough, yet I’m one person finding the new exchanges intersesting.


----------



## DDD666

Orient kamasu 42mm (41,8mm) on 6,5 " wrist


----------



## alec_kojro

My honest opinion, too big!


----------

